
Show HN: Etcher – an open-source and cross-platform SD card image writer - jviotti
http://www.etcher.io
======
Zekio
Always great with more SD card image writers. :)

This one seems very easy to use 3 steps done

------
0942v8653
This looks nice for a lot of people, especially those who are new to e.g. the
Raspberry Pi.

Personally I can't see myself using an Electron app for writing to SD cards… I
guess I will just stick with dd.

